
Love Letter to Person Who Demands Racial Quotas in Witcher 3 - ekianjo
http://elysianshadows.com/updates/love-letter-to-person-who-demands-racial-quotas-in-witcher-3/
======
tzs
Based on the comments there, it seems like this is what the article is largely
a response to: [1].

While searching to find that, I came across this interesting article
thoroughly smacking down Feminist Frequency's Jonathan McIntosh and Anita
Sarkeesian's complaints about the game: [2].

Sounds like an interesting game, and I'd seriously consider making free time
for it, but I don't have either console it runs on, and my Windows gaming
machine is way out of date and I don't do enough Windows gaming to justify
bringing it up to current standards. I don't suppose there is much change they
will do a Wii port...

[1] [https://archive.is/2jdtA](https://archive.is/2jdtA)

[2] [http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2015/05/31/why-
feminist...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2015/05/31/why-feminist-
frequency-is-dead-wrong-about-the-witcher-3/)

------
ekianjo
I particularly liked that line:

> you're telling them to change it because it's not American enough.

~~~
muratk
I particularly enjoyed how he reacted to the social backlash to that line: By
apologizing, not editing the article and ending with “I thank you.” Someone
mature, on the internet?

